# My pics!



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi i am steve..these are my pics and i am 2 weeks away from my 1st cycle..i havent trained since 20december cause af a broken wrist..i want your opinion on my form at this moment..i am gonna put more pics when i am in cycle..

DSC00094.zip

DSC00096.zip

DSC00097.zip

DSC00101.zip

DSC00104.zip


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

heh, you need a shave and hair cut. I think you look a long way away from ready for gear mate to be honest.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i actualy cant wait to hear the comments on this,

but on a serious note hav you not read through any forums,

1 you said urself u havnt trained scince 20th december

2 how long have you been trainin serious for because i can c its not long enough

3 you need to eat more food and get at leat a few more stone on naturaly

just out ov curiosity what cycle you goin on??

how tall are you

and by a few more stone i mean about 5

infact what do you weigh

but i know ur still gona go on em but dont be dissapointed if they do almost nothing for you


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I cant open em....load em through imageshack


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

i am 185cm tall..i weigh 75 kilos..dont know how much stone it is.. i ve been training serious 4months only but be4 my injury..yes i allready started eating more..my cycle will be a 6week sust only nothing more..2 weeks now my wrist is ok and i thing this cycle would help me add lot of weight if i eat a lot and properly and of course with hard training..what's your opinion m8??i really need advice..btw you have a really nice body..


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

take a look at all my pics..some of them arent showing how exactly is my body..better have an all around look..


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

75kgs is around 11-12stone mate , i think theres 6.5 kg to a stone mate !


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks for the info mate...what is your opinion about my pics and starting a cycle with sust only??


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I was your weight when I took my first course... and I know now I was definately not ready. There is a reason you weigh 75kg's..... because you have not been training long enough and therefore naturally you can achieve so much before starting steroids.

Anyway why dont you do 250mg/week of sust. Seeing as you practically a virgin to training you'll respond nicely to that. Push those two weeks up further and let everyone here critic your diet and training program before you start this road. You get what you give and if those two are weak you will get weak results.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi steve not sure how old you are or that it matters but this is way to early to be thinking about gear with the right frame of mind you could make some serious gains just get your head into it train hard eat well and you WILL see a difference


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> thanks for the info mate...what is your opinion about my pics and starting a cycle with sust only??


well mate , i wouldnt recommend it at this stage ,

whats ur current routine n diet mate ?

dont wanna be one of those people who critisises u , jus want the best for you mate !!

but at the enbd of the day , if u want to take gear , its up to u mate !


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

> ive been training serious 4months only but be4 my injury..


surely this must be a joke? your considering steroids already? i dont think you have given your body enough time to get big naturally, also i dont think this is a long enough period to learn what works best for you in terms of training, supplementation and nutrition...


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

> my diet is 6 meals per day 3 are protein powder and the other 3food


found this on another post of yours, i dont think you can call a protein shake a meal! protein shakes are used post and pre workout to feed the muscles. They can be used alongside a meal that is low in protein, but wouldnt recomend using instead of one!


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

guys any opinion is accepted and of course i respect your opinion.so dont worry if you be harsh on me..you must be harsh for my good..1st of all my opinion is to do a 6-8week cycle only sust..i am thinking on it..secondly i am 21 years old and you are right i havent traind for long time and not as hard as it gets.. as far as my routine is concerned it is that:

5days training-arms,shoulders,legs,chest,back..10 mins cardio(running) everyday after training..my diet is better the last week..

breakfastats with milk(0%) and protein powder,

after trainingrotein shake and a banana

1hour after the last meal:rice with chicken(or pasta-potatoe,beef,pork,fish)

after 3 hours:rice with meat(as above)

after 3 hours:salad with meat(as above)

after 3hoursroteinpowder with milk and a fruit..then i go to bed for 8-10hours..plz tell me your opinion..it really counts for me..thanks


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

yes but i ve been into training for about a year but without knowing what i was doing because i was fat as a pig 2 years before..i was 108kilos and after a diet and a lot of cardio i get to weigh 70kilos..after 4 months of serious training i got to 75 kilos..i hope this would help you build the pic of me before a bit..


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Well my diet is -

awake - glutamine ,vit c tabs, multi-vits

8-9am - 100g oats, 40g of whey , 3 eggs 1 whole, banana

11/12- pro mr banana and/rice cakes

12:30-1:30 - hit gym hard

3pm - chicken , veg and rice or pasta

6pm - jacket potatoe - tuna sweetcorn and mayonaise

9pm - salad/cherry tomatoes,coleslaw,potatoe salad etc with chicken or turkey.

11-12pm - protein shake with milk + toast/oats/nuts

,

gotta make sure u have at least 40g protein per meal , i try and get at least70g+ plus of carbs , calories between 3500-4000cal ,

You have got to structure everything , too make sure everything is suitable for your bodys needs mate !!

also your training routine , instead of saying arms , legs , back etc,

wot do u train on what days ? and what exercises do u do mate ??


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

yep you are right i must be more specific..well my opinion is 4exersises per body part..i dont know so good english so forgive me for mistakes and for the way i write.

so for arms i do 4ex biceps.2dumbel and 2barbel..i wish you understand what i am saying..sry again m8.. 

for triceps i do deeps,french press,the other with the rope and dumbel press with hands near each other..


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

i keep the 4 exersise system for all my body parts..sry but can tell you all cause dont know the proper words to explain and i am getting more confuse..and about my diet i am a student at the university and i cook on my own so i cant have a big variety you know and cant spent al lot of money..if you need more info plz ask me..


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

I find that would be overload for your arms dude,

for biceps i would do -

standing barbell curls- 3x8

dumbell preacher curls - 3x8

hammer curls - 3x8

Triceps -

Dumbell french press - 3x8

skull crushers ( laying french press) - 3x8

tricep push downs - 3x8

Chest -

Flat bench barbell - 5x5

incline dumbell press- 3x8

flat bench flyes- 3x8

dips- 3x8

Back-

Deadlifts - 5x5

bent-over rows - 3x8

wide lat pull downs - 3x8

single arm dumbell rows - 3x8

seated calf raises 3x12

standing calf raises - 3x12

Shoulders-

standing or seated barbell press - 3x8

side laterals - 3x8

rear deltoids - 3x12

D/B shrugs - 3x8

Legs -

squats - 5x5

leg press - 3x8

leg extensions - 3x8

SLDL- 3x6

leg curls- 3x8

well thats an example of what i usually do mate !!

just a lil info on what you should look at doing to build up mate ,

you can alter it if u want , as i said jus a little guideline !!

happy trainiung buddy !!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

well done on your weight loss, however i wouldnt turn to steroids yet if I was you, have you even tried creatine yet? You need to have trained proply for a few years before taking steroids to give you a good soild base to build upon.


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

sounds great..i do more exersises for my arms now because i had a broken wrist and i want to make them stronger to avoid similar injuries..nice training..i have a question..you do only 8 reps.the weight you use is the 80% of the maximum you can use??or something different??


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks illuminati!!!no i havent tried it..i am willing to hear to any suggestions..i should give creatine a try but the percentage isnt 50-50 to work??i read somewhere that creatine works on some guys and doesnt works on some other..


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Big_Dan said:


> I find that would be overload for your arms dude,
> 
> day1
> 
> ...


lol i think you have over done the back a bit iv shortened it to what i would do dont know if you agree but i recon there was a bit to many exercises looked a bit like you were over trainin parts


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

4mnths? seriously dude, don`t bother with gear, give yourself some time.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> Well my diet is -
> 
> awake - glutamine ,vit c tabs, multi-vits
> 
> ...


hmmmmm....hit gym hard....but have nothing to eat for 1:30mins afterwards...................:confused:


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> hmmmmm....hit gym hard....but have nothing to eat for 1:30mins afterwards...................:confused:


obviously id have a shake with either maltodextrin or oats !!

and as of the rep range , like i said its just an example mate !!!

really u can change the rep range week to week to shock the muscle into more growth, also i find drop setting the weights also have an upside to muscle growth,

As of changing the routine , i feel that 4 exercises would be enough to hit every part of the back !!

but its other people opinions at the end of the day !!


----------



## the_illuminati (Feb 5, 2008)

sttheod said:


> thanks illuminati!!!no i havent tried it..i am willing to hear to any suggestions..i should give creatine a try but the percentage isnt 50-50 to work??i read somewhere that creatine works on some guys and doesnt works on some other..


i would say creatine works for everyone but the results are different! some people may see very little change and some may experience drastic changes in muscle development and lifting stats. Still i cant believe you havent tried natural ways of building muscle before looking at steroids... they aint a miracle pill.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

i cant open your pics!!


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

genesis said:


> i cant open your pics!!


yeah there are compressed twice, next time upload them to http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

the_illuminati said:


> well done on your weight loss, however i wouldnt turn to steroids yet if I was you, have you even tried creatine yet? You need to have trained proply for a few years before taking steroids to give you a good soild base to build upon.


Good shout imo... ^ :lift:


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

sry if you cant open them but my pc is really old(is going to explode soon!lol) and cant do much stuff..i ll try to upload them with other ways but i dont promise anything..


----------



## sttheod (Feb 24, 2008)

shall i use natural ways such as creatine and tribullus terrestis pills??and other natural anabolic such as muscletech's LEUKIC??


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Dude, for now - just eat, use whey and creatine...

When you need a fresh bit of motivation throw in Gaspari Nutritions test booster

or even stack their products....apart from that, just train hard, rest and eat


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

seriously 4 months in and you want to go on the juice, not sure i even knew what seroids were 4 months in, and a sust only cycle is'nt a very good idea mate, but not going to give you suggestions because don't think your ready at all! just keep training like crazy and eat like a horse, foods the best steroid!

100th post  lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Big_Dan said:


> *obviously id have a shake with either maltodextrin or oats !!*
> 
> and as of the rep range , like i said its just an example mate !!!
> 
> ...


ahhhhhh....but you didn't bloody put that did ya? lol


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

sttheod well done with the weight lose,if you have the determination to do that.then you have it to do things right,real food,rest and training is the key,every thing else is a supplement


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

jonesy2411 said:


> and a sust only cycle is'nt a very good idea mate,


jonesy2411 whats wrong with a sust only cycle thats prob the best first cycle ever????


----------

